# American Alsatian - The Perfect Pet?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Bred to resemble the Dire Wolf, these dogs are relatively huge, have almost no major health problems that we often associate with other breeds, especially considering their size, and they also have a very long average life span. In addition, their temperament seems perfect for a companion dog.

It's bred from the Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, English Mastiff, Anatolian Shepherd, and Great Pyrenees.

American Alsatian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyone seen one of these dogs in person?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Never seen one in person, but by the photos I've seen, they are quite beautiful. Not sure that we need another Shiloh Shepherd, though.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Freestep said:


> Never seen one in person, but by the photos I've seen, they are quite beautiful. Not sure that we need another Shiloh Shepherd, though.


Here,here - though I think even a Shiloh might have more get up and go than these guys. I remember this dog as the Shepalute, and no, I have never seen one in person. They sound bland in the extreme - per Wikipedia, a "calm dog with low working drive" "does not initiate play unless encouraged" and requires "minimal exercise." Not something I would be interested in I'm afraid, way too couch potato-ish.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Saw one in a shelter once. His owner was surrendering him because their apartment changed the pet policy and refused to grandfather him in because of his size. Last and only time i've seen one though.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I just googled "American Alsatian". The first breeder website that popped up.....I got through two pages of that website and was cussing at my computer. 

Pretty dogs though! I don't get how they are so different from a Shiloh?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Unless all the dogs are being x-rayed and OFA'd, I find it hard to believe they have no hip dysplasia in the breed, considering the "breed" is founded on many breeds that have high HD rates.

I agree with the couch potato comment. It may look like a wolf, I have no idea what that wolf species looks like but the dogs pictured don't look like wolves to me.... JMHO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First off, the dire wolf died out nearly two million years ago. The only evidence we have of what they looked like is from fossils.

Second- a headstrong, independent sled dog, a driven, thinking herding dog, two oversized, independent livestock guardians, and a mastiff. Why? Oh yeah, because they want to own a prehistoric wolf.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Emoore said:


> First off, the dire wolf died out nearly two million years ago. The only evidence we have of what they looked like is from fossils.
> 
> Second- a headstrong, independent sled dog, a driven, thinking herding dog, two oversized, independent livestock guardians, and a mastiff. Why? Oh yeah, because they want to own a prehistoric wolf.


I think it's bred as a companion dog. I don't see a problem with that personally, as long as they are not breeding solely for looks. From the looks of it, so far so good since the dogs seem to be healthy.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

BGSD said:


> I think it's bred as a companion dog. I don't see a problem with that personally, as long as they are not breeding solely for looks. From the looks of it, so far so good since the dogs seem to be healthy.


Yeah, I personally would want proof that the dogs are healthy, not just "seem to be".....as in hip ratings. And if it's bred to be a companion dog, I would want temperament tests on all the breeding stock, even if was just a CGC. 

And it just kinda pisses me off, being a GSD fanatic, when they make sure that "we have not bred to any Shepherds for over 15 years!" is in big, red, bold letters on their website. But hey, I don't like her "breed", she doesn't like mine. 

And I probably wouldn't be paying $2k for a mixed breed companion. But that's just me


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I remember this breed from a few years back when the founder was still calling them "Alsatian Shepalutes" - s/he (I am not sure if it was a man or a woman) built a whole structure of supporting websites to make it appear as if this was a legitimate, generations-old breed. There was a webring of breeders, even a breed registry and breed club, and a book. All written and created by the same person. (And often spelled badly - I remember the book was titled "Alsatian Shepalute's". FAIL.)

I guess the Alsatian Shepalute label did not work out for him/her, so now they've renamed the breed to "American Alsatian" and are going around writing up some more websites (and probably another book) about them, too.

I think this "breed" is a money-making venture that doesn't give much of a **** about the combination of dogs except in appearance, and they probably don't do anything else with them besides produce. (I've never seen any mentions of accomplishments on the Shepalute pages except that they supposedly make great family pets, either.)

If I want a mixed-breed dogs, there are tons and tons of Shepherd mixes at the shelter. Even Shepherd-Malamutes. Heck, even Shilohs have a breed rescue. Why in the world would I spend two grand on one of these?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

AbbyK9 said:


> If I want a mixed-breed dogs, there are tons and tons of Shepherd mixes at the shelter. Even Shepherd-Malamutes. Heck, even Shilohs have a breed rescue. Why in the world would I spend two grand on one of these?


Because _these_ look like a wolf that went extinct 1.8 million years ago. Duh!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

But in the shows about prehistoric animals they make them look so HUGE!!

But why on earth do we need yet another mixed breed giant? If I wanted one of those dogs, I would go to my shelter. And those dogs don't even look like wolves, let alone a prehistoric one.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't see a problem creating a new breed as long as it's done ethically and responsibly and they're not being passed off as something they're not. I expect great care and research to go into breeding with health and temperament being of utmost importance. I know nothing about these dogs but if this is being done then I don't see a problem.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I really love this line from Schwartz Kennels (the breed founder)'s website:
"You tell me how much you can spend and I will tell you which pups you can choose from"


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I really love this line from Schwartz Kennels (the breed founder)'s website:
> "You tell me how much you can spend and I will tell you which pups you can choose from"



Nice. Greed can really suck the fun from acquiring a new companion.

I like the idea of a big teddy-bear dog that is bombproof around kids. OH WAIT. A GSD is that way too if raised and trained properly.


----------



## Lydilove (Feb 28, 2018)

Greetings,

I am the owner of American Alsatian, Petrusian (Flower's Trollius Petrusian von Rock of Ages), who, at 15 months old on Feb 2018, is exactly the average Dire Wolf size, bone structure, length and density. His ears are probably too large and his hair is probably too short. Some of these American Alsatian dogs resemble the Dire Wolf some do not yet. The ancient Dire Wolf is not like a modern wolf and has a stockier, heavier boned build. They are larger in average. 

Petrusian is located in Brooklyn, NY and has to be seen to be believed. He is enormous and healthy and strong. He is great with all dogs and people and is as smart as any GSD you will ever meet. The personality is noticeably different. My grandfather raised GSds for the Army in the 60s and 70s, so I grew up around and LOVE the GSD. One thing that is immediately noticeable is how calm and relaxed they are, it takes a real emergency to get them to take action. That is not to say they are not entirely alert, just no extra energy, little aggression. They are a aloof, almost cat like in their independence when out on their own. That said, they are much more "velcro" than the average GSD when with me. Petrusian follows me around like glue. By 8 months he was, with little training, "helping me" with everything I would allow him to. He is intensely focused on me and wants in on everything.

The American Alsatian dogs are x-rayed before breeding and are not bred unless they have zero structural problems. Petrusian's xrays were so remarkable that an entire Vet Emergency clinic stopped and all the vets surrounded the xrays and gasped. One said to me "Your dog has amazingly beautiful, healthy bones!"

All puppies these days come with an Embark DNA test as well. Like all the young dogs tested so far, (2018) Petrusian has zero of the known genetically inherited diseases. He has plenty of get up and go and is very athletic, being an 130 lb puppy and still growing, that is not surprising. His movement is not like the lumbering other giant breeds, he is nimble, graceful and moves with great power. 
That said he is also fine with hanging out and loves Road trips. If you are interested in photos, there are plenty on Facebook if you search Petrusian the American Alsatian.

As to some folks wondering if it is *all* about the looks - it is not. There is a wide range of looks in this dog. They are bread for health and temperament first. They are only now really working on "the look" of the Dire Wolf and it is a work in progress. We are talking about careful breeding since 1985. The big difference between this dog and another mix/mutt or a Shilo or a King Shepherd? It is the reliable emotional stability/personality, health/life expectancy.

It is not a money making puppy mill. The breeders live very modestly and work all day with and for their dogs. Visiting is amazing. All those dogs and not one, not even the pups are barking. They have beautifully maintained vast kennels and every pup is delivered with a bit of training that goes a long way. 

It is true that some pups cost more than others. That is because they are the ones they want to keep for breeding or adding to their "Dire Wolf Guardians" - dogs trained as service dogs to returning vets. 

They also only approve other breeder after they complete a multi year apprenticeship which includes a very comprehensive education in genetics and dog psychology and how to evaluate puppies for different purposes and owner personality. There are two breeders (as of Feb 2018) currently in apprenticeship.

Someone here said they saw a dog in the pound. If a dog is not wanted by an owner the breeder will take any dog or puppy back. If the owner of that dog had contacted the breeder, every effort would have been made to take the animal back. I have participated in helping a dog get re-homed. The American Alsatian community network is very tight knit and we help each other out and look after each other's dogs.


----------

